# UP Coal Train de-railment in NEbraska



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Big coal train derailment at the Josslyn Mill, 3 miles east of Lexington, NE on UP's 3 mainline tracks. Happened Fri nite or Sat morn 16/17 Oct. . Must be 30-40 cars all smashed up. UP had about 30 semis lined up along Hwy 30, they brought in the heavy equipment. They had a train parked there with about 30 flatcars loaded with rail already on ties to lay down. Gonna be awhile though! BIG mess.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Any speculation as to the cause?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That is the UP's mainline, they've had track equipment around lately checking/working on stuff, so maybe a bad wheel/axle? Pretty new looking cars though. I'll watch the news tonight. I did not try to talk to anyone, they were pretty busy!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, you didn't see Stan or JJ around by any chance? 

Nice pic's, thanks for posting.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry regal here is Filsinger out of Sidney there to clean up the mess. They usually go wherever these happen. The Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think,,,Jerry needed a couple of spikes for his newest project??? 

And if the 1:1s would just use over sized flanges.......


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Henson on 17 Oct 2009 12:14 PM 
Jerry, you didn't see Stan or JJ around by any chance? 

Nice pic's, thanks for posting. OH MY MY MY How qickly we forget whom hit whom at the entrance to the terminal building at Marty's. And not less they 10 minutes later ran into the same defenless person stopped for trafic on the main line. 

Maybe we should add to your signature.......Train Wreck Henson. HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

18 hours after it happened, they had one line open, then a second a few hours later, Amazing!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Henson on 17 Oct 2009 12:14 PM 
Jerry, you didn't see Stan or JJ around by any chance? I know Nuth.......ING......


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Jerry...... Railroad security give you any grief about using the camera????


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 17 Oct 2009 02:40 PM 
Posted By Henson on 17 Oct 2009 12:14 PM 
Jerry, you didn't see Stan or JJ around by any chance? 

Nice pic's, thanks for posting. OH MY MY MY How qickly we forget whom hit whom at the entrance to the terminal building at Marty's. And not less they 10 minutes later ran into the same defenless person stopped for trafic on the main line. 

Maybe we should add to your signature.......Train Wreck Henson. HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE 



Pictures JJ, where are the pictures to back up that statement.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No Stan, it was right by Hwy 30, so not a lot they could say. No one paid any attention to me at all actually. I'll go cruise over in a minute to see what it looks like.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Panel Track to the rescue! Who says sectional track ain't prototypical? 
Hmmmm did they use joiners or clamps? 

Was this tangent track or did they use a two rail bender to make it fit? 

John


----------



## Off Track (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a lot of aluminum, and at $.75 a pound, hmm, wonder how many hoppers I can haul with my truck?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They got it open and running, at least two tracks, could not tell if the 3d was open yet or not. THey go by pretty slow, but have cleaned it up a lot. I think stuff
is stacked on the other side of the tracks, but trains kept going by slowly. All the big semi trailers were gone. Guys work fast!








Note wreckage on the other side of the tracks also. I think they stacked quite a bit over there to haul away later.








Working on the south side.








Zoomed in some.








Trains roll by slowly.








Coal anyone? Empty train heading back to Wyoming.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, Did they scrapped all the new aluminum hopper cars?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Great pics and story. Amazing how quick lines get opened, How is that Snow Plow coming along?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

They got to work fast. I don't think you could afford the bill if they worked to slow. Looks like Hultcher doing the pick up. Slow order due to track not up to the class yet . Probably need more surfacing and lining and letting the track settle with traffic. Time is money got to get them tracks open. Cause could have been a burned off journal. Wonder where the last hot box/dragging equip detector is located. Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have seen UP and BNSF both do the same thing, push the cars off and get the track running, clean up the mess later. They will most likely hire a salvage outfit to cut up the cars and scrap all of them, it will probably take a month to do. I'm not sure what happens to the coal though, it gets hauled away in a truck, but have never figured out who gets it. Insurance pays for it all.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Great report and pictures Jerry! (were you ever an insurance adjuster?)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No, was an art teacher! Just had fun taking the pix and posting them, figured some of you would be interested. TV station here ran some of my pix, they have a 'Community Correspondent' section where you can post pix/stories.


----------

